# Hormel conpletes



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

So I was at a local store today where everything is usually super cheap and I ran across something new . Hormel complete food things , 2 for 1$ so I bought 30 . I was planning on putting 15 with my preps until I saw on the back the best by date is 12/4/13 . Will they last longer than that or is that the actual "Best By " date .


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm guessin yall get another 6 months ta a year outa them before they start degradin a bit. There not really designed fer a long storage time.

I use em fer mre kits in my CERT an get home bags, but then there also sealed in a vac bag ta boot.


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

I have them vac. sealed in my kids BOBs. I have rotated them out twice so far. But in a SHTF, my kids would like the taste of these over most other options they go on sale here every month or so.


----------

